# Starting new job on tax status W



## Chelseablue (25 Sep 2018)

Hi all,

After 4 long years in college my daughter has started her first “real” job. She was working part time.

She has received her 1st payslip which covers a period from 20th Aug until the end of Sept.  On checking it for her I believe the PRSI & USC figures are correct, but her PAYE tax in higher than we expected.

She did get a P45 from her part-time work and she has logged onto PAYE anytime to notified them of her new employment, however her tax status is “W”

Perhaps someone could explain what status “W” means. Many thanks


----------



## mathepac (26 Sep 2018)

Everything is calculated on a "Week 1" / "Month 1" basis, meaning in effect that  tax credits only apply from week to week and year-to-date or cumulative figures are not used to even out the tax payable from one pay period to the next. It will result in higher taxes until a new certificate of tax credits is issued, when hopefully over-payments of tax will be refunded. 

More info here - [broken link removed]

Contact the local tax-office to see if the new cert can be expedited to lessen the pain of working hard for less than ample reward.

HTH


----------



## Chelseablue (26 Sep 2018)

Thanks Mathepac for your reply


----------

